

JavaScript: Use === Instead of == - diegoloop
http://codingstyleguide.com/s/129

======
bdfh42
The whole point of having two sets of comparitors (=== and == in this
instance) is that you can use the correct one for any given circumstance.
Proscribing the use of one in favour of the other is just woolly thinking.

~~~
diegoloop
Yes but in most of the cases it's better to use === operators. I mean, they
both are correct. It's just a matter of style

------
avelis
This is almost always the case to help avoid type coercion where one does not
want it.

~~~
diegoloop
Agreed, here are more JS styles that might be interesting for you:
[http://codingstyleguide.com/lang/6/javascript](http://codingstyleguide.com/lang/6/javascript)

